# 18650's, what to buy



## Viper_SA (11/12/18)

Hi all,

So after nearly 3 years of service, my batteries are starting to lose their charge a bit when not in use (nothing major yet, say from 4.20 to 4.14) and I was looking at buying some new one bit by bit. Problem is, I have no idea what to buy  Almost all my current batteries are Samsung smurfs. Looking at something similar, as I do use them on mech mods with low ohms as well as in regulated devices. What are the safest and best options around at the moment?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/12/18)

SONY VTC4 for mech. Samsung 25R/LG Chocolates for everything else.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/12/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> SONY VTC4 for mech. Samsung 25R/LG Chocolates for everything else.


I've used 25R's in my mechs with no issues. I don't build super low, so in the region of 0.2 is my zone.


----------



## Beserker786 (11/12/18)

LG Chocs, just be cautious of the clones

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I've used 25R's in my mechs with no issues. I don't build super low, so in the region of 0.2 is my zone.



I have too and they did the job. Try one and then try a freshly charged VTC4 directly after and you'll notice the difference, it just hits that much harder.


----------



## StompieZA (11/12/18)

25R - have 3 sets and my oldest set is 3 years without any issues except that this set doesnt last as long as the new sets. Love these.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/18)

I never stress my 18650's and pretty much draw between 8 to 9.5 amps from my batteries so I always go for those with the highest mAh which are Sony VTC6's and the eFests both of which are 3,000 and 3,100 mAh.

I don't know why by the eFests are the ones I tend to use the most... I bought some in Germany from the eFest stand last year and they have performed really well so I bought some more from a shop in Centurion when I was there earlier this year.

I have steered away from the LG Choc's because of the clone issue...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never stress my 18650's and pretty much draw between 8 to 9.5 amps from my batteries so I always go for those with the highest mAh which are Sony VTC6's and the eFests both of which are 3,000 and 3,100 mAh.
> 
> I don't know why by the eFests are the ones I tend to use the most... I bought some in Germany from the eFest stand last year and they have performed really well so I bought some more from a shop in Centurion when I was there earlier this year.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy those eFests batteries uncle @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Where did you buy those eFests batteries uncle @Rob Fisher?



I'm trying to remember but it's not coming to me... I visited a ton of vape shops that day... maybe my driver @SAVapeGear can remember but he is on holiday so not sure if he will be checking the forum for a few days... I will keep trying to remember and let you know if it comes to me @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Where did you buy those eFests batteries uncle @Rob Fisher?



Just remembered... https://vapaliciousza.myshopify.com/collections/batteries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (11/12/18)

I’ve been trying out the Tesiyi 18650 3000mah 35A batteries. So far they are proving to very good, great battery life and the higher amps would be safer for most mechs and low ohm build. But then again I only use regulated mods and higher resistances coils, so not to concerned.

Other than these I use the Samsung 30Q’s as there have been so many specials on this battery and they work just fine on regulated mods.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/18)

Hi @Viper_SA 

It really does depend on the application

At low ohms you need a battery that can deliver the amps but the mah capacity may siffer a bit
At medium ohms, say 0.4 and up, you can use most batteries

My Reos are coiled at about 0.4-0.5 ohms - so around 10 amps. I asked Mooch about a year ago which are the best for this and he suggested the LG HG2 (chocs) and the Samsung 30Q. The reason being that they have the most usable mah at those amps. Remember, we only use the battery in a mech till it drains to about 3.6-3.7 V so the 3000 mah may be the total capacity down to say 2.5 V but there may only be about 1000 mah down to 3.7 V. Mooch felt that these batteries gave to most "useable mah" at that load. So i have been using chocs in my Reos to good effect. 

But that was about a year ago and new batteries have come out since then so i am sure there are other good ones now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)

*@CaliGuy:*
''Other than these I use the Samsung 30Q’s as there have been so many specials on this battery and they work just fine on regulated mods.''
Agree-Running with 6 sets and love these batteries , staying power and reasonably fast recharge times .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Modyrts (11/12/18)

In my opinion ive been vaping for years and id say its dependant

Samsung 25Rs (greens) are the cheapest and frankly the best for its price range.
Mech wise id go with a vtc4 or 5 but you need a few of them because they lose charge quicker than the 25rs but are safer for mechs.
For vws samsung 30Qs are amazing.. ive used them and they last me a long time

3 years... dang my guy... my batteries last me like a few months before they bugger out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/18)

Some interesting inputs, thanks all. Anyone else want to drop their opinions please? Almost all my batteries are 25R's now, so that seems to be the cheapest route to go currently.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> I’ve been trying out the Tesiyi 18650 3000mah 35A batteries. So far they are proving to very good, great battery life and the higher amps would be safer for most mechs and low ohm build. But then again I only use regulated mods and higher resistances coils, so not to concerned.
> 
> Other than these I use the Samsung 30Q’s as there have been so many specials on this battery and they work just fine on regulated mods.
> 
> View attachment 153599



Been looking for these! Where are you getting from @CaliGuy?

These are excellent batts @Viper_SA, use them in my Mech and VW mods


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (12/12/18)

I use Samsung 25r on some of my mechs but don't build below 0.18 ohm and have no issues.I use Lg Hb2's for 0.18 to 0.11 also with no issues.
If you want a battery that can handle higher amp limits I would recommend the Sony vtc5a as vaping bogan uses them down to 0.09 ohms safely but he's a pro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

I use Samsung 30Q's - they last much longer than the 25R's. I'll never buy anything else after that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I use Samsung 30Q's - they last much longer than the 25R's. I'll never buy anything else after that.


How low do you build on them? Somehow I can't see myself buying pink batteries ....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> How low do you build on them? Somehow I can't see myself buying pink batteries ....


Rewrap them, problem solved.

The lowest I've gone is 0.09 ohms, no issues. But I prefer my coils at 0.25 - 0.3 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

My rewrapped batteries




And on a dual battery mod, it lasts me practically most of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My rewrapped batteries
> 
> View attachment 153642
> 
> ...


What atty is that? Looks damn cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/18)

I've been using these Ebats https://www.vapeking.co.za/ebat-18p30-18650-3000mah-25a-1pc.html in regulated dual mod. Very impressed. They last, no hassles, well wrapped - no complains.

Then the Samsung 25 or 30 and LG Choc's in the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> What atty is that? Looks damn cool


Riscle Pirate King RDA. Bought off as a bargain from Bumblebee. I am loving it big time...


----------



## CaliGuy (13/12/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Been looking for these! Where are you getting from @CaliGuy?
> 
> These are excellent batts @Viper_SA, use them in my Mech and VW mods


I got a few from Vape King, think they are sold out now. 

Have some more on order from overseas. Hopefully they arrive in December still, SAPO sucks!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/18)

I've got a collection of 30Q's and 25R's in use on all my regulated mods.
Only Mech I have that takes 18650's, I use VTC 5A's in.

All batteries are rewrapped ...... makes marring batteries easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

